# Nation's largest teachers union endorses Obama re-election



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Nation's largest teachers union endorses Obama re-election cnn.com - The National Education Association, which represents 3.2 million teachers and administrators, approved the recommendation from its political action... 10 hr 9 min ago

Disgrace


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I cringe to think that the $700 or so total in union dues I pay to the SEIU wont be too far behind.

Also even though it was a state matter Obama was all but silent when the rape of the wisconsin state employees occurred.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I used to really respect school teachers before I started actually using my brain.


----------



## ProudAmerican (Apr 23, 2005)

7costanza said:


> I used to really respect school teachers before I started actually using my brain.


That's a rather broad brush you've got there. Teachers have been a positive influence in my life, and continue to be a positive force to many young adults and children. The action of their union does not deserve such a knee jerk reaction to the proffesion as a whole.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I know a few teachers that are very good, I dont associate with liberals just to keep my own sanity and freedom( I dont look good in orange and leg irons). Like some of the LEO unions,the teachers union was highjacked long ago by the socialist.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Unfortunately, what do you expect? Not that I'm an Obama supporter, but Republicans, especially Tea-Party types, have attacked unions relentlessly these last couple of years.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

ProudAmerican said:


> That's a rather broad brush you've got there. Teachers have been a positive influence in my life, and continue to be a positive force to many young adults and children. The action of their union does not deserve such a knee jerk reaction to the proffesion as a whole.


My comment had about half to do with the article and half to do with ALMOST every single teacher I meet, read about being a flaming liberal and most love to infuse their liberal agenda into the classroom, thats what I have a problem with. SO yeah I am painting them with a broad brush, when I meet one that isnt a flaming lib I will come back and use the edit feature. I also completely agree with KJ , dont blame them one bit Ive been in Unions my whole life so it wasnt some kind of Union bashing just a liberal bashing.


----------

